# Quieter ballast



## Teasdale

I recently built a new fixture for my 5.5 gallon tank. It has two 15w T8's I think. The ballasts that came with them are pretty loud and I'm looking for a replacement that would be quieter. Any suggestions on brands or where to get them? Thanks.


----------

